# KCS and RLD Hobbies



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

what a great looking paint job!








Coming soon.....


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

damn...he has them in stock now?? Must have one....hopefully he brings a few to the 2nd ECLSTS in September!


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes.. this is a great looking car. 

But............ 

This picture is of the prototype. The Show cars didn't make it to the show. In fact, The prototype arrived 3 days before the show. 

I saw it in person and I want at least 10. I know others are just as excited about the car. 

I would suggest you contact Robbie at www.rldhobbies.com and place an advanced order for some. They will go fast. 

David Roberts


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave 
after I got done begging at Robbys feet, he let me take it home and I stole parts off another car to make this body work. I have 8 on orderalready.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

A beautiful car . 
RLD is number one in my book , Service ! 
I am still tickled with my C&EI boxcar from RLD Hobbies .


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I did not see RLD on the list for the East coast show. I may have to have one of these tho. Looks like I'll have to order one. Later RJD


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

RLD Hobbies isn't going to the east coast this fall. He will be at the Southwest Garden RR Show in Pomona, Ca the end of October and at the Southeast Garden RR Show in Dalton, Ga on April 30, and May 1, 2010. I'm pretty sure he will be at the spring ECLSTS. 

David


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

too bad he doesn't go to Marty's!!


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim from G Scale Junction is on the vendors list. He has good prices and good reports from this side of the pond.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick 
called me tonight ,he had a good Q on what colors did I use for the steel wheels? 
I use these Basics Acrylic Colors 
Burnt Sierra 
Raw Siena 
Yellow Oxide 
and the wheel caps 
Cobalt Blue Hue. 

most Miacheals or Art ,.craft type stores. 

Heres the other car Rob is putting out. Problem is I am waiting for parts from Ro's


----------

